# Bathroom woes



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Having to go to the bathroom can really cut into earnings! I was in the airport queue for an hour with single digits of cars left ahead of me and I had to pee so bad! I noticed port-o-potties in the staging lot and started walking towards them when a guy stopped me and said "you DO NOT want to go in there." He said I could leave my phone with him to keep my spot in the queue so I could go to the nearby Arby's... Thanks but no thanks, dude. Some days I really wish I had a penis and could pee in a bottle!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

How did you solve the problem?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Having to go to the bathroom can really cut into earnings! I was in the airport queue for an hour with single digits of cars left ahead of me and I had to pee so bad! I noticed port-o-potties in the staging lot and started walking towards them when a guy stopped me and said "you DO NOT want to go in there." He said I could leave my phone with him to keep my spot in the queue so I could go to the nearby Arby's... Thanks but no thanks, dude. Some days I really wish I had a penis and could pee in a bottle!


Bruce Jenner never mind


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> How did you solve the problem?


I left the queue and found a bathroom. Didn't go back, I had already wasted over an hour. But next time I'm hitting up that Arby's immediately before joining the queue so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> View attachment 325349
> View attachment 325349


That's an amazing idea, however, how would it work sitting down in the car? I'm not about to get out and piss in front of a few dozen dudes. That staging lot is a sausage fest with no where discreet to go.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Wh


ariel5466 said:


> That's an amazing idea, however, how would it work sitting down in the car? I'm not about to get out and piss in front of a few dozen dudes. That staging lot is a sausage fest with no where discreet to go.


This is one reason I don't go to the airport waiting lot. The time I saw it, I couldn't believe how packed it was. It was a zoo.

What is the appeal waiting so long at the airport? I'd rather drop people off, than wait in that mess with the drivers pissing in jugs.

But if you must, check out Amazon, standing one, though.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GZZSXXH/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

That airport run was a big waste of time, and a strategic mistake. I thought it'd be quick since there were only 20 cars in the queue but I'm pretty new and still learning, I did check the flight schedule but I'm still figuring out how many flights are needed for it to be busy enough for the queue. My first pick up I scored a $43 ride after a 1 hour wait, that was definitely worth it.

But besides the airport, I guess I'm just complaining about how in general bathroom breaks are so much easier for guys. It is what it is, but this is the Complaints section after all, so here I am whining.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> That airport run was a big waste of time, and a strategic mistake. I thought it'd be quick since there were only 20 cars in the queue but I'm pretty new and still learning, I did check the flight schedule but I'm still figuring out how many flights are needed for it to be busy enough for the queue. My first pick up I scored a $43 ride after a 1 hour wait,


I'm not dismissing your complaint. It's valid!!! I just am curious because I've read about drivers waiting an hr or longer in the lot. To me, it seems pointless, but I'm not in a huge city, like LA or NY.


----------



## Anjay (Sep 16, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> That's an amazing idea, however, how would it work sitting down in the car? I'm not about to get out and piss in front of a few dozen dudes. That staging lot is a sausage fest with no where discreet to go.


You can use a porta potty's pisseur with this clever device. Also use vapor rub under your nostrils and never ever look at the toilet.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Invisible said:


> This is one reason I don't go to the airport waiting lot. The time I saw it, I couldn't believe how packed it was. It was a zoo.
> 
> What is the appeal waiting so long at the airport? I'd rather drop people off, than wait in that mess with the drivers pissing in jugs.


I think that whether airport runs are worth it or not depends on a combination of market and strategy. We have a small airport here but I've never seen more than 40 drivers in the queue. And as I found out this week, 35-40 cars on a Thursday equaled a 1 hour wait, but 20-25 on a Saturday was 1.5 hours+. I'm going to try Monday afternoon, between morning and afternoon/evening rush hour, when there isn't much going on downtown. And I'm going to do my interior car cleaning while waiting in the queue, make the most of my time.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Definitely one advantage of being male.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Hope you find what works best in your area.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

https://www.depend.com/en-us/


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> https://www.depend.com/en-us/


Thanks for the suggestion but I'm not sitting in my own piss all day ? I am considering ordering one of those female urinals though...


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

It was sort of tongue in cheek . Being an older male, I have issues with frequency. I'm always amazed at just how much piss a cup of coffee can generate. I very rarely use the airport lot - but only because ours has an actual facility that is actually cleaned frequently. Otherwise, it's Circle K, any grocery store, office complexes, QuickTrip, etc. I've learned a valuable mantra - never pass up an opportunity to pee.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> I've learned a valuable mantra - never pass up an opportunity to pee.


The Duke of Wellington and General MacFarland agree(d) as well. :biggrin:

It's true though, if I'm ever where I know there's a clean restroom and pings are slow, I will make a brief stop.

I have a mental inventory of the cleanest, safest places to stop for just about every area I might find myself.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Some days I really wish I had a penis and could pee in a bottle!


Little dude really comes in handy. 
I usually pull it out a few times while ubering, not always to pee


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I noticed port-o-potties in the staging lot and started walking towards them when a guy stopped me and said "you DO NOT want to go in there."


Sometimes you DO want to go in there and do your business for the greater good. I know, it might sound harsh but at the end of the day it'll save you time and your spot in the queue, at the expense of a few days worth of appetite. I've used porta potties I wish I hadn't back in my airport queue days because I had no choice.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Those airport thingies sure are nasty, but when you gotta go, you just gotta go. I’m not a pee-in-a-bottle kinda guy.

Luckily DFW waiting lot is just a couple of minute walk from the terminal, so if a need arises and I have time, it’s not a biggie.

DAL is a bit different story, though... But there are also proper facilities nearby you could use if you have time. 

I’m not spending more than 30 minutes at the airport queue, though, so I either better be fast or have no need to use the facilities.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Everytime I go into those porta potties, the same three thoughts come to mind. And I mean every single time.
#1. Don't vomit
#2. I have no idea how females manage. Absolutely no idea. I'm sure there's a lot of creativity involved, because nobody sits on those seats. I'm a dude and I can barely pee without blacking out. Pooping would be completely out of the question.
and
#3. Jeeeeesuz H Christ.....these shoes I'm wearing are now going to be in direct contact with the floorboard of my nice car. Do I burn my shoes? Do I burn my car? Ughhhh!

But to be honest, most of the time I never step foot in a porta pottie unless I'm about to burst at the airport. Generally, I help water the many types of plant life (and some dirt) while I'm out on the road after a drop-off or in between pick-ups. Fortunately, I mostly drive when it's dark.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I left the queue and found a bathroom. Didn't go back, I had already wasted over an hour. But next time I'm hitting up that Arby's immediately before joining the queue so it doesn't happen again.


You might not have wanted to go in there but that's what you needed to do. I dont want to take a pool trip into a hood either but when its surging... just saying. Ps having a penis isn't all its cracked up to be. It's nice when you need to pee but the rest of the time ones mind tends to be preoccupied w finding someplace to put it


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> DAL is a bit different story, though... But there are also proper facilities nearby you could use if you have time.


DAL you can go to the QT and still stay in the Que


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Some days I really wish I had a penis and could pee in a bottle!


Freud would have called this Uber penis envy.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Freud would have called this Uber penis envy.


You betcha! But I'm not envious of @Cableguynoe since his is 'llittle' as he said. ?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Having to go to the bathroom can really cut into earnings! I was in the airport queue for an hour with single digits of cars left ahead of me and I had to pee so bad! I noticed port-o-potties in the staging lot and started walking towards them when a guy stopped me and said "you DO NOT want to go in there." He said I could leave my phone with him to keep my spot in the queue so I could go to the nearby Arby's... Thanks but no thanks, dude. Some days I really wish I had a penis and could pee in a bottle!


Gonna have to learn to pucker your lips and make do.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> That's an amazing idea, however, how would it work sitting down in the car? I'm not about to get out and piss in front of a few dozen dudes. That staging lot is a sausage fest with no where discreet to go.


For me, even with my male appendage, I find it difficult to get any liquid to flow while sitting in a car. Apparently others have no issues using a Gatorade bottle while sitting in car. The geometry just doesn't work for me. However, if I crawl into the trunk on my hands and knees, and point my male appendage downward into a jar it seems to work okay.

Recommended equipment:
- One of those plastic things that gives you better aim, assuming it can give you similar precision to my appendage
- Very large peanut butter jar with sealable lid. Test jar lid seal with water before use.
- Puppy Pad to go under jar, hopefully not needed (great for cleaning up all sorts of spills in cars too)...
- Wet wipes
- Ziploc to store jar in between uses, dispose of wipes, etc.

Be careful not to spill jar prematurely.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You might not have wanted to go in there but that's what you needed to do. I dont want to take a pool trip into a hood either but when its surging... just saying. Ps having a penis isn't all its cracked up to be. It's nice when you need to pee but the rest of the time ones mind tends to be preoccupied w finding someplace to put it


TMI lol



Trafficat said:


> The geometry just doesn't work for me. However, if I crawl into the trunk on my hands and knees, and point my male appendage downward into a jar it seems to work okay.


It'll be interesting to see how long it's going to take me to wipe that image from my mind. lol


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Jake Air said:


> #2. I have no idea how females manage. Absolutely no idea. I'm sure there's a lot of creativity involved, because nobody sits on those seats.


Hovering over public toilet seats is a great thigh muscle workout, better than any gym machine.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Strong is using a porta potty
Army strong is pleasuring yourself in the porta potty

Go army


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

No but really , it's better to miss a ride than put yourself in a bad situation . If you do pee yourself you will miss more than one ride .


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Jake Air said:


> #3. Jeeeeesuz H Christ.....these shoes I'm wearing are now going to be in direct contact with the floorboard of my nice car. Do I burn my shoes? Do I burn my car? Ughhhh!


That's just the problem with restrooms in general. The floors are always covered in urine. It doesn't even matter if it is a port-a-potty. Same problem at the gas stations, casinos, etc. Too many times I come out of a public restroom and every step I take it sounds like I'm walking on suction cups from the sticky mess left on the bottom of my shoes.

Hopefully most of it comes off the shoes onto the floor tiles, asphalt, grass etc. on the way back to the car... you can drag your feet a bit to try and get more of it off. At the end of the day, hopefully your car has rubber floor mats because between you and your pax, you'll be dragging a lot of unpleasant stuff into your car from the bottom of shoes, and the urine might not be the worst of it.

Rubber floor mats can be rinsed off if your car starts smelling like a bathroom.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Rubber floor mats can be rinsed off if your car starts smelling like a bathroom.


Oh God. Just the thought. lol
Yea, I have rubber floor mats.
I don't know how anyone else cleans their rubber floor mats. This is how I clean mine.
(I know, I need help lol)


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> View attachment 325369


Aux penis.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

I pee in the washer fluid reservoir and clean the windows when I have a bad pax


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Nobo said:


> DAL you can go to the QT and still stay in the Que


Yup. :thumbup: You just gotta cross Mockingbird twice and that's not a small feat most of the time.


----------



## here2der (Jul 2, 2018)

I always carry a small bottle of cleaner and disinfectant spray (and small rags) for emergency interior cleaning scenarios. You could additionally carry a small stash of wipes and TP with you. All of that would allow you to quickly address a FUBAR'd porta potty before taking care of your business.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

One rule I have is at the slightest urge to have to go to the bathroom when I am free, I go. Too many times I waited a bit and then got a 45+ and was stuck driving a passenger for another hour!

Our little rinky dink airport doesn't even have port-a-potties at the waiting lot. It sucks. As for not peeing in a cup, in three years of rideshare I've never resorted to that. It just didn't seem worth resorting to that. I don't think you are missing much...


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Jake Air said:


> #2. I have no idea how females manage. Absolutely no idea. I'm sure there's a lot of creativity involved, because nobody sits on those seats. I'm a dude and I can barely pee without blacking out. Pooping would be completely out of the question.


We squat over the seat if it's nasty. But the dude who warned me at the staging lot, from the expression on his face and the tone of his voice it seemed like he was almost frightened of them. Like an old man warning you not to take the creepy path through the woods in a horror story. I don't even want to think about it, hence the reason I gave up my spot after waiting nearly an hour and a half.

For everyone who's told me I just shoulda dealt with it, see my reply above ^


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> We squat over the seat if it's nasty. But the dude who warned me at the staging lot, from the expression on his face and the tone of his voice it seemed like he was almost frightened of them. Like an old man warning you not to take the creepy path through the woods in a horror story. I don't even want to think about it, hence the reason I gave up my spot after waiting nearly an hour and a half.


i recc. The female Unit Displayed above. and if you dont want to leave your car i would do this.
walk around to the pax driver side, scoot the seat back as much as possible and just get on your Knees Like Half Standing up on the seat, and actually do The relieving yourself in a bottle. But make sure its a big bottle. and you should be Okaye! GoooooodLuck lol

-My apologies For Quick PS. But you get the Idea :roflmao:


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> i recc. The female Unit Displayed above. and if you dont want to leave your car i would do this.
> walk around to the pax driver side, scoot the seat back as much as possible and just get on your Knees Like Half Standing up on the seat, and actually do The relieving yourself in a bottle. But make sure its a big bottle. and you should be Okaye! GoooooodLuck lol
> 
> -My apologies For Quick PS. But you get the Idea :roflmao:
> View attachment 325496


That would sure catch some attention! ?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> i recc. The female Unit Displayed above. and if you dont want to leave your car i would do this.
> walk around to the pax driver side, scoot the seat back as much as possible and just get on your Knees Like Half Standing up on the seat, and actually do The relieving yourself in a bottle. But make sure its a big bottle. and you should be Okaye! GoooooodLuck lol
> 
> -My apologies For Quick PS. But you get the Idea :roflmao:
> View attachment 325496


What did I start.....
THANKFULLY she didn't have to go number 2.








Just sayin....


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

All I can say is thank gawd for Starbucks !!!

My wife took a dump in a plastic bag in the back seat of a car once. Before I met her obviously.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Wh
> 
> This is one reason I don't go to the airport waiting lot. The time I saw it, I couldn't believe how packed it was. It was a zoo.
> 
> ...


Never have and never will wait - even if there were only 5 cars in the queue, unless I really needed to stretch my legs or get a quick shut-eye. Big effing deal if you get a $45 ride after waiting for one full hour - just ain't worth it. I could do 3 short rides in that hour and then bag a longer ride.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Having to go to the bathroom can really cut into earnings! I was in the airport queue for an hour with single digits of cars left ahead of me and I had to pee so bad! I noticed port-o-potties in the staging lot and started walking towards them when a guy stopped me and said "you DO NOT want to go in there." He said I could leave my phone with him to keep my spot in the queue so I could go to the nearby Arby's... Thanks but no thanks, dude. Some days I really wish I had a penis and could pee in a bottle!


You need astronaut diapers.



Jake Air said:


> Everytime I go into those porta potties, the same three thoughts come to mind. And I mean every single time.
> #1. Don't vomit
> #2. I have no idea how females manage. Absolutely no idea. I'm sure there's a lot of creativity involved, because nobody sits on those seats. I'm a dude and I can barely pee without blacking out. Pooping would be completely out of the question.
> and
> ...


#3 Walk across the adjacent grass, nonchalantly dragging your feet to hopefully wipe off any spunk.

While we're on the subject, I recently learned that about half of the population has NO PROBLEM peeing in the shower. Eww.

The smell of urine mixed with hot shower water. Double ewww.

The thought of having to share a shower with someone who pees in there. Triple ewww.

------

And furthermore, while we're on the subject of peeing. Its actually an almost sexual feeling when you relieve yourself after a long spell of holding it in. Is that just a guy thing, or do women get special tingles too? If not, another reason to want a penis.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> That would sure catch some attention! ?


My Master Plan...


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

"I had already wasted over an hour."

I think you're starting to figure it out, but the airport que is for [insert pejorative term here].

People, use your imagination about bathroom stops. One of my favorites is libraries.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

OtherUbersdo said:


> While we're on the subject, I recently learned that about half of the population has NO PROBLEM peeing in the shower. Eww.
> 
> The smell of urine mixed with hot shower water. Double ewww.
> 
> The thought of having to share a shower with someone who pees in there. Triple ewww.


I think if you think about it, your objection is irrational. First of all, from a chemical standpoint, urine and sweat are hardly any different. Almost the exact same chemicals make up each one, although the ratios are different.

As for the smell, each person has a different urine smell. Some of it is not that great, but some I think smells good. My hunch is that there are pheromones in urine. I know a lady who has good smelling urine but I've never smelled male urine that smelled good. My own urine smell does not bother me.

Fresh urine is also sterile, or at least less full of microbial life than tap water.

When you wash yourself in the shower, there will be undoubdtedly fecal matter that is dislodged. This is far less hygenic, full of all sorts of nasty microbes. Also, lots of dried blood, loose skin, puss, and other gross stuff gets dislodged. Urine will quickly go down the drain and the water will quickly clean the bathroom floor. It is not unhygenic at all in my opinion, and far less gross than the other stuff you are cleaning off of your body. In fact, if you don't clean your shower very often, fresh urine could actually kill harmful lifeforms of bacterial and fungal nature that may be on your shower floor. Urine contains ribonuclease that is antibacterial, as well as uric acid and other compounds that may create an environment that some microbes may not like.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Having to go to the bathroom can really cut into earnings! I was in the airport queue for an hour with single digits of cars left ahead of me and I had to pee so bad! I noticed port-o-potties in the staging lot and started walking towards them when a guy stopped me and said "you DO NOT want to go in there." He said I could leave my phone with him to keep my spot in the queue so I could go to the nearby Arby's... Thanks but no thanks, dude. Some days I really wish I had a penis and could pee in a bottle!


Just get a wide cast iron skillet ? ?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Quik Trip always has clean crappers.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Home Depot and lowes usually have clean places


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

Target and Walmart stores are my go-to places when I gotta go. Hilton and Hyatt hotels have nice ones too near the lobbies. McD's when toilet paper is available. I've also done it in tall grass fields when I end up in remote rural towns.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Having to go to the bathroom can really cut into earnings! I was in the airport queue for an hour with single digits of cars left ahead of me and I had to pee so bad! I noticed port-o-potties in the staging lot and started walking towards them when a guy stopped me and said "you DO NOT want to go in there." He said I could leave my phone with him to keep my spot in the queue so I could go to the nearby Arby's... Thanks but no thanks, dude. Some days I really wish I had a penis and could pee in a bottle!


Just do a Lisa Nowak.
https://www.denverpost.com/2007/02/05/diaper-wearing-astronaut-jailed-in-love-triangle-plot/


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

McDonalds recently rebuilt all their “restaurants” and the bathrooms are clean, so it’s either there or a RaceTrac gas station. I don’t think I’m ever more than 10 min from one of them

The Ft Myers airport has a small air conditioned building with a tv benches and clean bathrooms for TNC, Taxi and Limo drivers


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Invisible said:


> You betcha! But I'm not envious of @Cableguynoe since his is 'llittle' as he said. ?














OldBay said:


> While we're on the subject, I recently learned that about half of the population has NO PROBLEM peeing in the shower. Eww.
> 
> The smell of urine mixed with hot shower water. Double ewww.
> 
> The thought of having to share a shower with someone who pees in there. Triple ewww.


I make it a point ot hold it in if I'm going to shower. Why waste a flush?
Hell, sometimes when I'm showering I have 2 different type of fluids hit my feet.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> I make it a point ot hold it in if I'm going to shower. Why waste a flush?
> Hell, sometimes when I'm showering I have 2 different type of fluids hit my feet.


Where is the ignore button?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Where is the ignore button?


Not sure. But the 'like" button is to the right.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I left the queue and found a bathroom. Didn't go back, I had already wasted over an hour. But next time I'm hitting up that Arby's immediately before joining the queue so it doesn't happen again.


Just avoid the airport. I have wasted hours there, often for a crummy $10 fare. And I have the necessary equipment to not sit, does not mean that I avoid those disgusting things.

Just my suggestion. I might enter the queue if it's rush hour and I'm taken there on a trip, otherwise - nah.

Oh, you're the fellow RVA driver!

My preference for a tinkle is Wawa on Airport Rd. Straight shot from the staging lot.

9 times out of 10, I have had a fare going back downtown. I have had a couple of good long trips (literally 2 I think), last one was to Ashland.

Days that I spent in the queue exclusively, I barely earned anything. You'll see a bunch of regulars there, I don't know how they do it.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Having to go to the bathroom can really cut into earnings! I was in the airport queue for an hour with single digits of cars left ahead of me and I had to pee so bad! I noticed port-o-potties in the staging lot and started walking towards them when a guy stopped me and said "you DO NOT want to go in there." He said I could leave my phone with him to keep my spot in the queue so I could go to the nearby Arby's... Thanks but no thanks, dude. Some days I really wish I had a penis and could pee in a bottle!


too much info lady,jmo


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

I really lke being to able to wait in the que at our gas station and have a clean restroom and a place to set and take a break if wanted at the subway.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Anjay said:


> You can use a porta potty's pisseur with this clever device. Also use vapor rub under your nostrils and never ever look at the toilet.


------------------
You are overlooking that the floors, walls and toilet seats are soaked with unknown substances. At LAX I went once to the pig pen's toilets, opened the door and was so grossed out that I left and never went back. There is no where to wash your hands and these drivers are handling luggage belonging to pax.


----------



## uber87j (Jul 31, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------
> You are overlooking that the floors, walls and toilet seats are soaked with unknown substances. At LAX I went once to the pig pen's toilets, opened the door and was so grossed out that I left and never went back. There is no where to wash your hands and these drivers are handling luggage belonging to pax.


Absolutely disgusting


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I still remember going to an outdoor music festival years ago. Some friends were watching the guy cleaning out the porta potties and I joined them. He got to the nasty one, opened the door, jumped back and yelled, "Oh Hell No!"


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Having to go to the bathroom can really cut into earnings! I was in the airport queue for an hour with single digits of cars left ahead of me and I had to pee so bad! I noticed port-o-potties in the staging lot and started walking towards them when a guy stopped me and said "you DO NOT want to go in there." He said I could leave my phone with him to keep my spot in the queue so I could go to the nearby Arby's... Thanks but no thanks, dude. Some days I really wish I had a penis and could pee in a bottle!


Having the male anatomy, would make your current clothing quite uncomfortable. Plus, the bulge would look terrible on the Lulu lemon yoga pants and tight pencil skirts. LOL.


----------



## treesweets dancer (May 4, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> That's an amazing idea, however, how would it work sitting down in the car? I'm not about to get out and piss in front of a few dozen dudes. That staging lot is a sausage fest with no where discreet to go.


You'd still use the porta. Just don't have to sit down completely. 
There are disposable ones. Or so I've read in the past.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

ariel5466 said:


> That's an amazing idea, however, how would it work sitting down in the car? I'm not about to get out and piss in front of a few dozen dudes. That staging lot is a sausage fest with no where discreet to go.


It is sexist but gals can ask the guard to unlock the handicapped one and they do it. Forget Arby's. Cell phone lot in San Bruno. Handicapped one is unlocked. Usually nice and clean.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> That's an amazing idea, however, how would it work sitting down in the car? I'm not about to get out and piss in front of a few dozen dudes. That staging lot is a sausage fest with no where discreet to go.


"sausage fest"
HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HEEHEEHEEHEEHEE
??????
PS: I love my penis!


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

Female urinals can be found in most stores that have a travel or camping section.
Bed Bath and Beyond has both resuable and disposable ones.
Prices are usually about five dollars.
Brand names are GoGirl and TravelJane.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I had a 45+ today. Pickup in a ritzy neighborhood so I ducked into some bushes and peed near a cable box.

Pretty sure a girl could have "popped a squat" here. Just need to "lean in".:roflmao:


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Having to go to the bathroom can really cut into earnings! I was in the airport queue for an hour with single digits of cars left ahead of me and I had to pee so bad! I noticed port-o-potties in the staging lot and started walking towards them when a guy stopped me and said "you DO NOT want to go in there." He said I could leave my phone with him to keep my spot in the queue so I could go to the nearby Arby's... Thanks but no thanks, dude. Some days I really wish I had a penis and could pee in a bottle!


Bathroom Woes,

Uber platform advise drivers not to wait at the airport lot, and doing so it's not Uber responsibility to provide drivers with anything, but notifications to head to the airport to pick up a rider. I"ve notice alot of Uber drivers waiting by the airport cell phone lot and complain about the wait time or port a potty being filty and in our state there is even port a potty that is labeled women use only!The Uber platform itself advise all drivers not to wait at the airport cellphone lot but alot of drivers look the other way and wait there at there own will. Uber platform encourage all driver to head back to the city to receive more rides. I advise you to use the bathroom prior entering the cell phone lot and if the wait is longer than 1 Hours or so, don't blame Uber platform because you choose to wait that long!


----------



## MsKia (Jun 13, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> Having to go to the bathroom can really cut into earnings! I was in the airport queue for an hour with single digits of cars left ahead of me and I had to pee so bad! I noticed port-o-potties in the staging lot and started walking towards them when a guy stopped me and said "you DO NOT want to go in there." He said I could leave my phone with him to keep my spot in the queue so I could go to the nearby Arby's... Thanks but no thanks, dude. Some days I really wish I had a penis and could pee in a bottle!


I feel ya! I wish I had a penis while driving too and I also was so desperate I used an airport Portapot and it was the most disgusting one I've ever been in! The floor was covered in urine and when I walked out my shoes were all sticky in the bottom!!!! WTF DUDES! CANT YOU AIM THOSE THINGS? I def lose drive time cause I have to find somewhere to stop. My fav are grocery stores, tho some of those are disgusting as well. I get so dehydrated while driving cause I just don't drink any water to try to curb this issue.



W00dbutcher said:


> View attachment 325369


I need one of these!



TomTheAnt said:


> Those airport thingies sure are nasty, but when you gotta go, you just gotta go. I'm not a pee-in-a-bottle kinda guy.
> 
> Luckily DFW waiting lot is just a couple of minute walk from the terminal, so if a need arises and I have time, it's not a biggie.
> 
> ...


Hey Tom! I moved from Dallas to LA way before rideshare started. I'm curious about how they do the staging at DFW since it's such a huge spread out airport.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

This thread continues to devolve...
"Well, when I have to pinch a loaf..."


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I think if you think about it, your objection is irrational. First of all, from a chemical standpoint, urine and sweat are hardly any different. Almost the exact same chemicals make up each one, although the ratios are different.
> 
> As for the smell, each person has a different urine smell. Some of it is not that great, but some I think smells good. My hunch is that there are pheromones in urine. I know a lady who has good smelling urine but I've never smelled male urine that smelled good. My own urine smell does not bother me.
> 
> ...


 That is a quote from someone , just not me .


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> This thread continues to devolve...
> "Well, when I have to pinch a loaf..."


I prefer to use the description........."steaming three coiler".............


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

MsKia said:


> Hey Tom! I moved from Dallas to LA way before rideshare started. I'm curious about how they do the staging at DFW since it's such a huge spread out airport.


Uber has geofenced the surface parking lot in front of Terminal A. Lyft uses the same lot or you can also stay outside the tollbooths on the north cell phone lot. I've also found a couple of other spots outside the geofenced areas where you can enter the queue. :whistling:


----------



## FLUBBER (Aug 14, 2018)

I try to avoid any liquids and go into camel mode when I drive ?


----------



## eazycc (Apr 5, 2019)

There's ways for women to use urinals, no tools required. I've seen it done before when I was in the military


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Just avoid the airport. I have wasted hours there, often for a crummy $10 fare. And I have the necessary equipment to not sit, does not mean that I avoid those disgusting things.
> 
> Just my suggestion. I might enter the queue if it's rush hour and I'm taken there on a trip, otherwise - nah.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about the regulars! I've only been to the staging lot 3 times but the same guys are always there standing around talking! 
I'm learning that RIC is only a smart move on the rare occasion that the flight arrivals schedule is busy (6+ arrivals within the hour) and there's less than 20 in the queue. I'll check if I end up nearby.
I did good this morning, only waited 20 minutes for a 35 minute ride to the huge Capital One campus off 288. Best part was that it was all highway miles. Last time I dropped someone off there I got a request for a ride back downtown within a minute, but today unfortunately after waiting half an hour with nothing I left without a passenger to have lunch in Short Pump.



KK2929 said:


> You are overlooking that the floors, walls and toilet seats are soaked with unknown substances. At LAX I went once to the pig pen's toilets, opened the door and was so grossed out that I left and never went back. There is no where to wash your hands and these drivers are handling luggage belonging to pax.


??


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I know what you mean about the regulars! I've only been to the staging lot 3 times but the same guys are always there standing around talking!
> I'm learning that RIC is only a smart move on the rare occasion that the flight arrivals schedule is busy (6+ arrivals within the hour) and there's less than 20 in the queue. I'll check if I end up nearby.
> I did good this morning, only waited 20 minutes for a 35 minute ride to the huge Capital One campus off 288. Best part was that it was all highway miles. Last time I dropped someone off there I got a request for a ride back downtown within a minute, but today unfortunately after waiting half an hour with nothing I left without a passenger to have lunch in Short Pump.


I'm at Staples Mill and Bethlehem. I start out there, usually have a ping with a minute - typically 3pm to 11 pm. Find myself around downtown for a while and eventually in Short Pump. I just keep going back to Broad after every ping when I'm near the Fan ?

Black / burgundy (pearlescent, rather unique) 18 Honda Civic EX with UTZ for the first three of the tag. Honk if we pass ?

Be safe out there. My car is at West Broad right now, brake system shit the bed.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Black / burgundy (pearlescent, rather unique) 18 Honda Civic EX with UTZ for the first three of the tag. Honk if we pass ?


Will do! Grayish-blue 2015 Kia Forte, VXF ?

I live near Atlee but it's hard to get requests there. They're usually pretty good when they happen, though. I'll wait around when I first start but if I have nothing in 15-20 minutes I'll start heading downtown. I sometimes start at Staples Mill/Parham Rd when I get a wash at the Flagstop down there. I'm sure looking forward to the new one in Mechanicsville opening up!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Will do! Grayish-blue 2015 Kia Forte, VXF ?
> 
> I live near Atlee but it's hard to get requests there. They're usually pretty good when they happen, though. I'll wait around when I first start but if I have nothing in 15-20 minutes I'll start heading downtown. I sometimes start at Staples Mill/Parham Rd when I get a wash at the Flagstop down there. I'm sure looking forward to the new one in Mechanicsville opening up!


Car Pool guy myself, they do a pretty decent job.

Hope to have my wheels back soon! Missing out on the fun ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> Having to go to the bathroom can really cut into earnings! I was in the airport queue for an hour with single digits of cars left ahead of me and I had to pee so bad! I noticed port-o-potties in the staging lot and started walking towards them when a guy stopped me and said "you DO NOT want to go in there." He said I could leave my phone with him to keep my spot in the queue so I could go to the nearby Arby's... Thanks but no thanks, dude. Some days I really wish I had a penis and could pee in a bottle!


Buy a. She Wee.

See?_

$1.00


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Car Pool guy myself, they do a pretty decent job.


Do they have a subscription service? Flagstop is $20/month for unlimited top-of-the-line exterior washes and free vacuums, I'm there 3-4 times a week and my car always looks great, plus they have locations all over the area and are expanding to more.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Do they have a subscription service? Flagstop is $20/month for unlimited top-of-the-line exterior washes and free vacuums, I'm there 3-4 times a week and my car always looks great, plus they have locations all over the area and are expanding to more.


They give up to 20% off all services, including expensive detailing, if you are there often. Pretty good system. Staff is very friendly, they occasionally miss a spot or two but overall do an excellent job.

Multi stage drive through (you're not in the car) process followed by hand finish - be it drying, waxing, interior, etc.

I go to the one near Willow Lawn.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

You're lucky Most of these places prohibit rideshare and taxis.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> Having to go to the bathroom can really cut into earnings! I was in the airport queue for an hour with single digits of cars left ahead of me and I had to pee so bad! I noticed port-o-potties in the staging lot and started walking towards them when a guy stopped me and said "you DO NOT want to go in there." He said I could leave my phone with him to keep my spot in the queue so I could go to the nearby Arby's... Thanks but no thanks, dude. Some days I really wish I had a penis and could pee in a bottle!


I have a humorous thought to this, I will trade my pissing in bottle ability to the power of the P, I guarantee I would be able to travel the globe at this point in monies, being able to exploit (or persuade) rich men JUST by being an Uber driver hearing the visceral garbage in blackmail ways via gopro. Dreams!


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

OldBay said:


> I had a 45+ today.


45+ always means find a place to pee first.



ANT 7 said:


> You're lucky Most of these places prohibit rideshare and taxis.


That's why signs, stickers or lights that identify you as rideshare are stupid.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

SkidRow said:


> 45+ always means find a place to pee first.
> 
> 
> That's why signs, stickers or lights that identify you as rideshare are stupid.


Thats why I peed in the bushes.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

TIA has completed a brand new TNC building to be used by U/L as well as taxis and buses. A/C, normal bathrooms and vending machines. No more disgusting portapoties, heat, rain or cold.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

SkidRow said:


> That's why signs, stickers or lights that identify you as rideshare are stupid.


Oh I agree. But here in my marlet we are required to have a special license plate reserved for rideshare, taxi and limo, so I cannot hide that easily.


----------



## BonnieUber (Aug 31, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I left the queue and found a bathroom. Didn't go back, I had already wasted over an hour. But next time I'm hitting up that Arby's immediately before joining the queue so it doesn't happen again.


Live and learn!


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

This is one of those thing that we start getting used to. I remember when I first started rideshare, it seemed that I had to go to the bathroom often. Will be on the lookout for a fast food place to pull over when needed. Some fast food places have a code or you had to be buzzed in, hence you had to be customer. Eventually got used to the routine and my "frequency" has diminish, but, I wont pass an opportunity.

My worst experience was being in the middle of night, going to a pick up, no spot in place, had to pull over and do the bushes. Got my ride and within minutes had the urge to go again, uggh! It was probably the longest 15 minute ride I had, as soon as rider got out, I pulled to side of road again. Good luck with rideshare.


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

I once had an airport drop off, didn't get a pick up on the way out, and saw that there were '1-5 drivers' in queue on both apps. Checked FlightStats app and saw 20 flights coming in over the next hour. So I waited. 1.5 hours later, I bounced cause I had to pee and there was nowhere around (Lyft ExpressDrive building is right there, but they don't have restrooms for drivers to use). As soon as I drove off the lot, i got a ping for a couple minutes away. Thankfully it was a short ride and there was a gas station by the drop off.



cumonohito said:


> My worst experience was being in the middle of night, going to a pick up, no spot in place, had to pull over and do the bushes.


I once was driving up a canyon with very little traffic, still 4 miles from pick up, so I peed on the side of the road and was on my way again ?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Having to go to the bathroom can really cut into earnings! I was in the airport queue for an hour with single digits of cars left ahead of me and I had to pee so bad! I noticed port-o-potties in the staging lot and started walking towards them when a guy stopped me and said "you DO NOT want to go in there." He said I could leave my phone with him to keep my spot in the queue so I could go to the nearby Arby's... Thanks but no thanks, dude. Some days I really wish I had a penis and could pee in a bottle!


What about using adult diapers like depends for unexpected emergencies? LOL.


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

The bathroom situation issue is something that gives men a significant advantage in this line of work. This issue was entirely ignored in the Uber gender pay study from Stanford that said men make 7% more or w/e and putting it down on a list of factors.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Some days I really wish I had a penis and could pee in a bottle!


kinda messy unless you have a gallon jug with a large opening like crystal geyser.

then you get to drive around with a giant pee bottle in your trunk. you're not missing anything.

you could use gatorade but you'd get splashback, and it might not be big enough for a big p session. it's kinda hard to stop once you start.

don't be too envious just think about all those free drinks your vagina gets you at the bar :woot:

im just glad i dont drive in LA anymore. almost any public bathroom in LA is disgusting.


----------



## jenijazz (Dec 27, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What about using adult diapers like depends for unexpected emergencies? LOL.


I don't think diapers are gonna hold a bladder's worth of pee; they're only for leakage afterall...


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

jenijazz said:


> I don't think diapers are gonna hold a bladder's worth of pee; they're only for leakage afterall...


Well, think of the leakage as a pressure relief valve. It will take away some of the urge and pain of holding your bladder. LMAO. :inlove:


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I once was driving up a canyon with very little traffic, still 4 miles from pick up, so I peed on the side of the road and was on my way again ?

I've done that.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

If dude was OP we wouldn’t see more then couple of replies in this thread.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

feminism is penis envy! :smiles:


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

MHR said:


> Hovering over public toilet seats is a great thigh muscle workout, better than any gym machine.


I have very powerful thigh muscles. I can say my bare ass has never touched a public toilet...:biggrin:


----------



## Jody Blunden (Nov 26, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but I'm not sitting in my own piss all day ? I am considering ordering one of those female urinals though...


Check out the shewee


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Some days I really wish I had a penis and could pee in a bottle!


On the other hand you'll never have to deal with BPH.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> Having to go to the bathroom can really cut into earnings! I was in the airport queue for an hour with single digits of cars left ahead of me and I had to pee so bad! I noticed port-o-potties in the staging lot and started walking towards them when a guy stopped me and said "you DO NOT want to go in there." He said I could leave my phone with him to keep my spot in the queue so I could go to the nearby Arby's... Thanks but no thanks, dude. Some days I really wish I had a penis and could pee in a bottle!


Welcome . As a female, I've just learned to plan my driving around bathroom breaks. I take a bathroom break every few hours to avoid any mishap. I also took note of the "available" bathrooms in each neighborhood. Some places require you to purchase an item every time you go, but for the most part, McDonald's, Shell stations, Mobil (Fell), & Safeway are usually my go to's.I also, have never awaited in that cue & don't ever plan to. I don't want to be stationary for more than 10 mins. I switch locations if i don't get a ping within that timeframe.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> That airport run was a big waste of time, and a strategic mistake. I thought it'd be quick since there were only 20 cars in the queue but I'm pretty new and still learning, I did check the flight schedule but I'm still figuring out how many flights are needed for it to be busy enough for the queue. My first pick up I scored a $43 ride after a 1 hour wait, that was definitely worth it.
> 
> But besides the airport, I guess I'm just complaining about how in general bathroom breaks are so much easier for guys. It is what it is, but this is the Complaints section after all, so here I am whining.


How is it easier?

Unless you are referring to disgusting and illegal public urination.

The rest of us find bathrooms in McDonald's, Walmart, Publix, CVS, Walgreens etc.

Your statement about hitting the head at Arby's before the queue is exactly the right thing.

Like parents failing to ensure their kids have emptied their bladders before a long road trip the failure was yours (as you ended up acknowledging). You learned a good lesson and will do better moving forward right?


----------



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

I haven't read all these posts, but Ariel girl ... I'll have to PM you some solutions ?.

I think I get sick satisfaction from being able to do just about anything in my car. Stealthily and efficiently. I have taken a crap in a garbage bag in the back seat like one poster said his wife did. Shenandoah Park 2016. At least 50 miles from a bathroom. I'm still with the guy who kept watch. Hopefully, I never have to do that one again.

Pee is easy. I'm a pro. If it's surging and I'll need to drive too far for a bathroom I handle my business. Only at night. My back windows are tinted.

When I have options tho ... WaWa, Walmart, QuickChek. Dunkin if I need coffee anyway.

What if you're really far from home and starting to stink? I'm always ready for that too. Yes, I can efficiently shower in my car without a shred of evidence. ?

Unrelated, but the only thing I've never done and will never do is have sex in my car. Old ppl say it blights your car. I tend to believe old ppl. Plus I think sweaty sex stank will be much harder to get rid of than anything else.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Antquisha said:


> I haven't read all these posts, but Ariel girl ... I'll have to PM you some solutions ?.
> 
> I think I get sick satisfaction from being able to do just about anything in my car. Stealthily and efficiently. I have taken a crap in a garbage bag in the back seat like one poster said his wife did. Shenandoah Park 2016. At least 50 miles from a bathroom. I'm still with the guy who kept watch. Hopefully, I never have to do that one again.
> 
> ...


If you have a dashcam you could make some real money.


----------



## wildturkey5508 (Jun 6, 2016)

At New Orleans (MSY), you remain in the queue as long as you are in the area. There is a RaceTrac close by, as well as a McDonald's. I just take the opportunity to use the facilities, and then go back to the waiting lot (you won't get a ping if you're not actually in the lot).
This is all going to change whenever the new terminal opens sometime in the fall, I guess.

Tips: Avoid coffee and energy drinks with caffeine. Stick to water.


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> How is it easier?
> 
> Unless you are referring to disgusting and illegal public urination.


You must be a real blast on camping trips.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Having to go to the bathroom can really cut into earnings! I was in the airport queue for an hour with single digits of cars left ahead of me and I had to pee so bad! I noticed port-o-potties in the staging lot and started walking towards them when a guy stopped me and said "you DO NOT want to go in there." He said I could leave my phone with him to keep my spot in the queue so I could go to the nearby Arby's... Thanks but no thanks, dude. Some days I really wish I had a penis and could pee in a bottle!


I have one you could use.....but I'll need it back ?


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

OldBay said:


> You need astronaut diapers.
> 
> 
> #3 Walk across the adjacent grass, nonchalantly dragging your feet to hopefully wipe off any spunk.
> ...


FYI .. as a female it's sometimes better then sex when you've held it too long and you finally go.

I drive nights mostly, sometimes a long dark driveway is your friend... ?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

ratethis said:


> FYI .. as a female it's sometimes better then sex when you've held it too long and you finally go.


If that's the case, you may be "doing it" wrong.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

eazycc said:


> There's ways for women to use urinals, no tools required. I've seen it done before when I was in the military


Now that I think about it, that's probably why the floors are so gross in porta potties. No aim.

ITT we learned that women are the reason porta potties are hell holes.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> If that's the case, you may be "doing it" wrong.


Not a chance. There is no wrong ?


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> Having to go to the bathroom can really cut into earnings! I was in the airport queue for an hour with single digits of cars left ahead of me and I had to pee so bad! I noticed port-o-potties in the staging lot and started walking towards them when a guy stopped me and said "you DO NOT want to go in there." He said I could leave my phone with him to keep my spot in the queue so I could go to the nearby Arby's... Thanks but no thanks, dude. Some days I really wish I had a penis and could pee in a bottle!


Just eat and drink healthy. Your problem sounds like paradise to me. Don't get severe bowel disease (Chrone's or Colitis)


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

When visiting San Francisco, squeeze one out at Lubers' front door. It's legal there!


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Is it the biggest Uber joke today?


ariel5466 said:


> Having to go to the bathroom can really cut into earnings! I was in the airport queue for an hour with single digits of cars left ahead of me and I had to pee so bad! I noticed port-o-potties in the staging lot and started walking towards them when a guy stopped me and said "you DO NOT want to go in there." He said I could leave my phone with him to keep my spot in the queue so I could go to the nearby Arby's... Thanks but no thanks, dude. Some days I really wish I had a penis and could pee in a bottle!


Is it the biggest Uber joke today?


----------



## 422 (Sep 18, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Having to go to the bathroom can really cut into earnings! I was in the airport queue for an hour with single digits of cars left ahead of me and I had to pee so bad! I noticed port-o-potties in the staging lot and started walking towards them when a guy stopped me and said "you DO NOT want to go in there." He said I could leave my phone with him to keep my spot in the queue so I could go to the nearby Arby's... Thanks but no thanks, dude. Some days I really wish I had a penis and could pee in a bottle!


"... in a bottle"???
That's pathetic


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

422 said:


> "... in a bottle"???
> That's pathetic


One of their greatest hits.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I have a few spots on campus if I have to go (night of course)


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> That's an amazing idea, however, how would it work sitting down in the car? I'm not about to get out and piss in front of a few dozen dudes. That staging lot is a sausage fest with no where discreet to go.


Go into a portapoti and use it. Close tolite lid put foot on top angle that thing in the guys urinal. Also do not drink pop of caffeinated beverages.


----------



## Juju Bay Area (May 10, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Having to go to the bathroom can really cut into earnings! I was in the airport queue for an hour with single digits of cars left ahead of me and I had to pee so bad! I noticed port-o-potties in the staging lot and started walking towards them when a guy stopped me and said "you DO NOT want to go in there." He said I could leave my phone with him to keep my spot in the queue so I could go to the nearby Arby's... Thanks but no thanks, dude. Some days I really wish I had a penis and could pee in a bottle!


It took me a few years to come up with this. I have a plastic ice cream container (keep the top on it) that I leave in the back of my car. It is the perfect size for my bladder. I generally wear leggings so I pull over in a secluded spot (always watching), open my passenger door (to cover myself) and put it between my legs on top of my panties and close my legs so it stays in place (placed very carefully, otherwise it's a mess). You have to take it out carefully so it does not spill or pee some, empty and pee again. You can literally pee standing up. I generally water a plant with the urine.  I also keep a roll of TP in my car and I just place a wod in my panties (you can also wear a panty liners). If I have to do it again, I just replace the wod. It takes 2 minutes. I can usually accept a ride and be there before they cancel. You're welcome girlfriend!



ariel5466 said:


> Having to go to the bathroom can really cut into earnings! I was in the airport queue for an hour with single digits of cars left ahead of me and I had to pee so bad! I noticed port-o-potties in the staging lot and started walking towards them when a guy stopped me and said "you DO NOT want to go in there." He said I could leave my phone with him to keep my spot in the queue so I could go to the nearby Arby's... Thanks but no thanks, dude. Some days I really wish I had a penis and could pee in a bottle!


I also frequent 24 hour grocery stores (Trader Joe's and Whole Foods stay open until 10 pm), hotels, fast food restaurants, public parks during the day, colleges, libraries, etc. I always keep an eye out for a bathroom because I like to wash my hands a few times during a shift. Also, our queue at SFO has a female only portopotty that locks. That closes at 10 pm though...


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Having to go to the bathroom can really cut into earnings! I was in the airport queue for an hour with single digits of cars left ahead of me and I had to pee so bad! I noticed port-o-potties in the staging lot and started walking towards them when a guy stopped me and said "you DO NOT want to go in there." He said I could leave my phone with him to keep my spot in the queue so I could go to the nearby Arby's... Thanks but no thanks, dude. Some days I really wish I had a penis and could pee in a bottle!


Trust me you don't want one....they are like soldier's, always standing to attention and want live action.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

OldBay said:


> You need astronaut diapers.
> 
> 
> #3 Walk across the adjacent grass, nonchalantly dragging your feet to hopefully wipe off any spunk.
> ...


In China, the farmers put out porta potties by the roadside, and take donations of travelers to use as fertilizer in the fields. We live in a big ecosystem.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I prefer to use the description........."steaming three coiler".............


Captains log.


----------



## PistolPete (Jun 8, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I left the queue and found a bathroom. Didn't go back, I had already wasted over an hour. But next time I'm hitting up that Arby's immediately before joining the queue so it doesn't happen again.


I keep bleach wipes in my vehc should that ever be an issue since ride share drivers seem to be the nastiest people in the US.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Jake Air said:


> TMI lol
> 
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how long it's going to take me to wipe that image from my mind. lol


Oh yea?
Makes me think of the human centipede..... that's gonna stay there forever LOL


----------



## simbaa (May 23, 2019)

If you've read any of my posts, you'll see that I drink a lot of beer while I drive. It causes me to pee a lot. Sometimes I whip out an empty pop bottle (the kind with the really big openings) and pee in it while I drive. If I have a passenger in the front seat, I have them hold it for me so I can keep both hands on the wheel....for safety.


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I left the queue and found a bathroom. Didn't go back, I had already wasted over an hour. But next time I'm hitting up that Arby's immediately before joining the queue so it doesn't happen again.


It never fails to amaze me that drivers will wait , along with 10-15 other cars, in the U/L containment area waiting for flights. Unless you have a really busy airport all you are doing is wasting time. My airport is fairly small but there still maybe 20-25 cars waiting for the 3 flights arriving in the next hour and a half. It could be 2-3 hours down the road before they get an airport pax. Dumb!


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Jeez. I pick up and drop off at several 4-5 star hotels. I use their bathrooms whenever the need arises.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> Jeez. I pick up and drop off at several 4-5 star hotels. I use their bathrooms whenever the need arises.


Yes, upscale hotel lobbies are now my favorite!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Thank goodness the SLC pen is a huge area. With several restaurants, hotels, Love's truck stop w/ Arby's (where lots of drivers hang out). 

But, I also could just pee on the a post if absolutely had to. No way I'm carrying a bottle to pee in LOL.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> For me, even with my male appendage, I find it difficult to get any liquid to flow while sitting in a car. Apparently others have no issues using a Gatorade bottle while sitting in car. The geometry just doesn't work for me. However, if I crawl into the trunk on my hands and knees, and point my male appendage downward into a jar it seems to work okay.
> 
> Recommended equipment:
> - One of those plastic things that gives you better aim, assuming it can give you similar precision to my appendage
> ...


I cannot unread this


----------



## isjagah (Jun 27, 2021)

ariel5466 said:


> Having to go to the bathroom can really cut into earnings! I was in the airport queue for an hour with single digits of cars left ahead of me and I had to pee so bad! I noticed port-o-potties in the staging lot and started walking towards them when a guy stopped me and said "you DO NOT want to go in there." He said I could leave my phone with him to keep my spot in the queue so I could go to the nearby Arby's... Thanks but no thanks, dude. Some days I really wish I had a penis and could pee in a bottle!


How did you solve it?


----------



## Vern the moneyman (Jun 28, 2021)

ariel5466 said:


> That airport run was a big waste of time, and a strategic mistake. I thought it'd be quick since there were only 20 cars in the queue but I'm pretty new and still learning, I did check the flight schedule but I'm still figuring out how many flights are needed for it to be busy enough for the queue. My first pick up I scored a $43 ride after a 1 hour wait, that was definitely worth it.
> 
> But besides the airport, I guess I'm just complaining about how in general bathroom breaks are so much easier for guys. It is what it is, but this is the Complaints section after all, so here I am whining.


Even as a guy, I understand your concern. One thing I have been doing I taking mental notes of businesses where I can go to use the bathroom.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

I can't say by how much, but I'm sure my earnings have increased since I started using a pee bottle. Now almost anywhere is my bathroom. And I usually don't even have to shut the engine off. 2 minutes and done, back on the road. I would think a woman could use one of those pee tubes inside a car, or at least in certain cars (midsize Suvs maybe)? It's all about the angles and specific body posture. It takes some work to figure out even for a dude... in a Camry at least.


----------



## mthom (Jul 25, 2020)

Probably not going to be the most popular option, but I keep plastic cups and lots of napkins in my car. I only drive at night, so it's easy to find a dark place to take care of business. Haven't used a public bathroom in well over a year's worth of driving.


----------

